# Best Way to Pay It Forward?



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Everybody here's has been so incredibly nice and gone above and beyond to help me help my daughter, and educate an ignorant civilian. On top of that, we've now been invited on a tour of the Middleboro State Police Barracks for my daughter (thank you [EDIT: NOT SURE IF THEY WANT TO BE OUTED 5-0])! She's already thrilled at the idea (also nervous but that's what we're going to fix)!

I can't thank you guys enough. So my question is, what's the best way for me to pay it forward? I looked in the Fundraisers & Charity Events sections and most of it was smaller one-off type events. There were two national organizations mentioned though:

1. Concerns of Police Survivors
2. National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund

I'd like to at least send in a donation, or otherwise actively support an organization. Are there others, is there a general preference, or a better way for me to pay it forward (aside from not driving like a douche)?

Thanks again all for your help and support.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Or should I just donate to the forum? D'oh. Just saw that button.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't forget the Sheriff's departments. In fact depending on the size of donation you might be given a badge on the spot.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Make your donation here to help with the expenses of keeping this site
up and running, also a $25. donation will turn you green.
Contact Gil or one of the admin for more information.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't forget the Sheriff's departments. In fact depending on the size of donation you might be given a badge on the spot.


Does that mean I could then put lights and antennae all over my Hyundai? Not quite a whacker mobile but I could get pretty close. :tounge_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

That it does LOL.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Make your donation here to help with the expenses of keeping this site
> up and running, also a $25. donation will turn you green.
> Contact Gil or one of the admin for more information.


Great idea, thanks kw. Done and done. Can't wait to turn green. Or is that too liberal a thing to hope for? :shades_smile:

And thanks again all for helping a rookie civilian.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> Liberals are either shot on sight here, or strung up for USMCMP to beat into submission...
> 
> Jus' sayin'....


Hahaha, yeah I've caught on to that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

USMCMP isn't the only one to give out beatings here,we all do our
fair share LOL.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Another thing to pay it forward as you say, next time you hear some out of touch douche complaining about how the police just bust balls and/or are overpaid egotistical jerks, stick up for LEO's everywhere. You don't have to give specifics but let them know the good you have seen.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> Another thing to pay it forward as you say, next time you hear some out of touch douche complaining about how the police just bust balls and/or are overpaid egotistical jerks, stick up for LEO's everywhere. You don't have to give specifics but let them know the good you have seen.


I've seen a lot of good Eagle, especially in the past week. You can count on me sticking up for LEO's everywhere. I'm glad you guys/girls are out there, will be keeping you in my prayers and hope you all stay safe.

Thank you all again for welcoming me with open arms and for all the help and advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> Another thing to pay it forward as you say, next time you hear some out of touch douche complaining about how the police just bust balls and/or are overpaid egotistical jerks, stick up for LEO's everywhere. You don't have to give specifics but let them know the good you have seen.


Also explain that they should be upset with the politicians who made the laws, not the people whose job it is to enforce them. Also that we don't get paid for what we do, we get paid for what we might have to do....when everyone else is running away from gunshots, we run towards them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Also explain that they should be upset with the politicians who made the laws, not the people whose job it is to enforce them.


THIS, so many people cry and bitch about Ma laws, especially gun laws like LEOs have anything to do with the passing of the laws. Citizens of Ma have to look no further than their mirror to see why this State is one of the worst for the RKBA.



> Also that we don't get paid for what we do, we get paid for what we might have to do....when everyone else is running away from gunshots, we run towards them.


Unfortunately 9/11 ws a huge reminder of that, yet it only took about 3 yrs ( IMHO) for Americans to foget that and go back to Police bashing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

7costanza said:


> THIS, so many people cry and bitch about Ma laws, especially gun laws like LEOs have anything to do with the passing of the laws. Citizens of Ma have to look no further than their mirror to see why this State is one of the worst for the RKBA.


Never mind RKBA, the lemmings bitch about damn near every law short of murder when it's applied to them. Just about everyone I stop for speeding on Route 3A complains that 30mph is too low of a speed limit, never mind that I don't even stop people on that road unless they're going 45+, and just last night I transported 2 people that a bicycle officer arrested for open container (right in front of city hall), and all they did for the ride to the station was bitch about we should have something better to do. I finally pulled the cruiser over so I could face them and poke the plexiglas cage while giving a screaming lecture about taking responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> all they did for the ride to the station was bitch about we should have something better to do. I finally pulled the cruiser over so I could face them and poke the plexiglas cage while giving a screaming lecture about taking responsibility for your own actions.


I would have paid $8.50 to see that for sure!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Never mind RKBA, the lemmings bitch about damn near every law short of murder when it's applied to them. Just about everyone I stop for speeding on Route 3A complains that 30mph is too low of a speed limit, never mind that I don't even stop people on that road unless they're going 45+, and just last night I transported 2 people that a bicycle officer arrested for open container (right in front of city hall), and all they did for the ride to the station was bitch about we should have something better to do. I finally pulled the cruiser over so I could face them and poke the plexiglas cage while giving a screaming lecture about taking responsibility for your own actions.


When someone makes the statement "Don't you have anything better to do?" I retort with "Yeah I do, but I'm not doing them now, am I?" while giving a look that I hope conveys they are beneath my time and abilities.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You could always come out to Worcester and let me pull you over....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

need that 4 hrs do you deuce?


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> You could always come out to Worcester and let me pull you over....


You've been very kind to me on this forum Deuce and I appreciate that very much. You're good people in my book. I also think you'd taser me and forget I was in a cell for the weekend just for the chuckles. :wink_smile:

I think I'll avoid Worcester for, say, the next 30-40 years.

---------- Post added at 20:30 ---------- Previous post was at 20:12 ----------



Delta784 said:


> we don't get paid for what we do, we get paid for what we might have to do....when everyone else is running away from gunshots, we run towards them.


Delta, you guys run towards the bullets and have to see/deal with crap that would make me curl up in the fetal position and start rocking back and forth. Then you catch attitude from some kid because you stopped him doing 90 in a 30 so he wouldn't become a road rash that you'd have to clean up (one of those things I couldn't deal with).

I don't know how you do it or why you choose to do it, I'm just thankful that you do.



mpd61 said:


> I would have paid $8.50 to see that for sure!!!!!


From what I've seen they'll probably come here and post in Ask A Cop asking if the ticket can be thrown out because the bad policeman yelled at them while they were innocently whistling Dixie.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> When someone makes the statement "Don't you have anything better to do?" I retort with "Yeah I do, but I'm not doing them now, am I?" while giving a look that I hope conveys they are beneath my time and abilities.


I have difficulty debating because of all of the damn squirrels in my path. They're everywhere.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> need that 4 hrs do you deuce?


Always.. But these cheap bastards make sure I get court when I'm working..



Somebody's Dad said:


> You've been very kind to me on this forum Deuce and I appreciate that very much. You're good people in my book. I also think you'd taser me and forget I was in a cell for the weekend just for the chuckles.
> 
> I think I'll avoid Worcester for, say, the next 30-40 years.


Aww c'mon.. I AM a nice person. Kind hearted even.. Hell bordering sainthood.. I'd just stop ya and say "hey"...

BTW, tazers are fun, but too much paperwork. I prefer the KISS approach: Hands, elbows, knees and foreheads...


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Aww c'mon.. I AM a nice person. Kind hearted even.. Hell bordering sainthood.. I'd just stop ya and say "hey"...
> 
> BTW, tazers are fun, but too much paperwork. I prefer the KISS approach: Hands, elbows, knees and foreheads...


Well, true Deuce. You were the first guy to jump on my first thread to help. So in that case, sure. Let me know a route and general time frame. I'll actually drive the posted speed limit so you'll know who to stop. :shades_smile:

My daughter loves that song...wait, no, that one goes "heads, elbows, knees and toes, knees and toes". And they must be. Sometimes I wish I had a tazer...so many stupid people.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Somebody's Dad said:


> So in that case, sure. Let me know a route and general time frame. I'll actually drive the posted speed limit so you'll know who to stop.


You're a white guy right? You wander around my area and I assure you, I'll find _you_..



Somebody's Dad said:


> so many stupid people.


And your elected officials allow them to propagate and thrive via sect-8, welfare, SSI, TA, free cars and free cellphones...


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> You're a white guy right? You wander around my area and I assure you, I'll find _you_..
> 
> And your elected officials allow them to propagate and thrive via sect-8, welfare, SSI, TA, free cars and free cellphones...


Ha, yeah I am. Big, bald and white. I'm hard to miss, especially in a, umm, diverse crowd.

True enough. I mean I'm all for a social safety net for those...wait, wtf, free cars and cellphones!?


----------

